# Unofficial Washington DC Competition Nov 3



## bluecloe45 (Sep 20, 2012)

THIS COMPETITION WILL BE CONSIDERED UNOFFICIAL:

Iv'e been thinking about organizing a competition smack dab in Washington DC for a long time. My parents finally convinced me that if they would help out, I should do it. I have two possible venues that I will probably be able to reserve rather easily. *The first one is Wilson High School (I currently attend) or Alice Deal Middle School, (where I created the Rubik's cube club). As it is DC, possibly Lafayette Elementary (My mom is a teachers, so that is a very good backup)* there is great transportation (buses and metro right to the venue.) Here are a list of possible dates: (Please vote for one in the poll, depending on what would be more convenient.) *Martin Luther King Weekend (January 19), or possibly earlier in November. 
2x2- 2 rounds 
3x3- 3 rounds
4x4- 1 round
One Hand: 2 rounds
3x3 BLD
Possible Events (Depend on time)
Pyraminx- 1 round
5x5 (if someone is willing to scramble) -1 round
Megaminx, if Divineskull scrambles


Please help get the word out!*


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 20, 2012)

If you have megaminx, I'll help scramble and judge. ;D 

But seriously, I think this is a good idea. Have you talked to Bob or Tim about it yet?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 20, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> If you have megaminx, I'll help scramble and judge. ;D
> 
> But seriously, I think this is a good idea. Have you talked to Bob or Tim about it yet?



Just emailed Bob
I'll think about Megaminx, if your totally going, and are willing to judge most of the megaminxes, I'm all for it.


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 20, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Just emailed Bob
> I'll think about Megaminx, if your totally going, and are willing to judge most of the megaminxes, I'm all for it.



Awesome! And of course, not many people normally compete in mega when people have it, I can probably handle most of it myself. You could probably even get away with scheduling it at the same time as another low-competitor-count event.  Anyway, I'll check as soon as possible to see if I can go!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sounds good.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 20, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeee pppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaammmmmmiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnxxxxxxxx


But yeah, I could try to come. It's a little over 2 hours for us iirc, so that should be doable. I think my parents have said that comps less than 2.5 hours away are an almost definite yes.
I'd definitely try to go though, and once I get my driver's license (April?) and a car, I could almost definitely come by myself


As for dates, I tend to think that feb 2 would be better for us, but I don't know that it really matters, honestly.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome, be sure to vote what date would be more convenient for you.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 20, 2012)

awww yeaaa i might wanna go to this.....can't wait to see you again, henrietta


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 20, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> awww yeaaa i might wanna go to this.....can't wait to see you again, henrietta



 It would be awesome if you helped scramble and stuff. Hopefully, it's gonna be busy!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is a tentative schedule 
8:30-9:00 Set Up
9:00-9:30 Registration
9:30-11:00 3x3x3 Round 1
11:00-11:30 2x2x2 Round 1
11:15-12:00 3x3x3 One-handed Combined Final
12:00-12:45 Lunch, Pyraminx Final
12:45-1:30 Megaminx Combined Final/3x3 Blind Combined Final
1:30-2:00 2x2 Round 2
2:00-2:30 3x3 Round 2
2:30-3:15 4x4x4 Combined Final
3:15-4:15 5x5 Combined Final
4:15- 4:45: 2x2 Final
4:45- 5:30 3x3 Finals
5:30- 6:00 Award Ceremony


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 20, 2012)

I would go if there was one in DC since I live in NC comps come far and wide


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 20, 2012)

River Hill Winter is very likely going to be on February 2nd... Just saying.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 20, 2012)

Possible either that it will be January 19th official or unofficial.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 20, 2012)

If this happens there's going to be a lot of comps in the MD-DC area. 
>River Hill Winter (Keaton and Ajay told me it's in February)
>CSP Spring, obviously in the spring
>UMD Open, not sure when
>and DC Open, if it happens

Also, there should be 2 rounds of 4x4 :3


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 20, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that. Right?


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 20, 2012)

More comps = more fun
(and more chances for me to fail at pyra)


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 20, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Right?



Of course not 

But they have to be spaced out with other East Coast competitions, so it'll be hard if we're all having competitions around that time.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 20, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Of course not
> 
> But they have to be spaced out with other East Coast competitions, so it'll be hard if we're all having competitions around that time.



Were gonna have to see...


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 20, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Of course not
> 
> But they have to be spaced out with other East Coast competitions, so it'll be hard if we're all having competitions around that time.



I have a greater chance of coming to them the farther spread out they are. Otherwise my parents will just say that it's too often and I'm being greedy.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 24, 2012)

*[Unofficial] Washington DC Open 2012: November 3rd, 2012*

http://union.cubingusa.com/dcunofficial2012/index.php
Alright, the competition is officially unofficial. November 3rd 2012. This competition will be a test run of possible competitions in DC. 

Venue: Alice Deal Middle School Cafeteria. 3815 Fort Drive Northwest NW Washington, DC 20016

Events: 
2x2 (2 rounds)
3x3 (3 rounds)
4x4 (1 round)
3x3 OH (1 round)
Pyraminx (1 round)
Tentative events: (depends on time and interest)
5x5
Megaminx 

Even though unofficial competitions might discourage people from coming, everyone is encouraged to compete, see the venue, and have a good time. 

Lunch will be pizza.

Register now!


----------



## hcfong (Sep 24, 2012)

remove the first 'http://' from the link and it should work fine.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll likely come, but it's tentative for now; I'll register later.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fixed the link.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd love to come but my parents aren't big fans of driving me places for unofficial comps/cube meets.
I'll try though, but don't count on it.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 24, 2012)

This is on my birthday lulz. I live in Colorado no.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 24, 2012)

Im probably a no. If I weren't going to CSP I would probably go but they're too close.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 25, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Im probably a no. If I weren't going to CSP I would probably go but they're too close.



You'd take my official competition over his unofficial >_>


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 25, 2012)

Is congress in session that week because if it is then it is almost impossible to get a hotel room


----------



## Kian (Sep 25, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> This is on my birthday lulz.



Mine too!

On topic: It is unlikely that I will attend.


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 25, 2012)

I won't be able to go.  Too far away for an unofficial comp. But if you do hold an official one in the future, I will definitely be able to make it.


----------



## Bob (Sep 25, 2012)

i'll send somebody cooler (and younger!) than me in my stead.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 25, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> Is congress in session that week because if it is then it is almost impossible to get a hotel room



That really shouldn't matter. The political part of DC is not very close to where the competition is.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 25, 2012)

If anyone is willing to help scramble please let me know!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 25, 2012)

Bob said:


> i'll send somebody cooler (and younger!) than me in my stead.



So... Felix? 

By the way, I can scramble/judge if necessary, although an increased workload also decreases my wanting to come.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just a bump. 

Highly encourage you to come!
We only have 5 people signed up (includes Bob)
Sign up and come have a good time in a great place!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 5, 2012)

I have good news. I'm planning on taking most of my club to this comp, since it's about 40 minutes from us. It'd be a fun experience and a lot less pressure than WCA comps  (They're still beginners)


----------



## wasianrubiks (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll most likely be there  i dont have a definite yes though but when I do I'll sign up


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 19, 2012)

Prob not. My parents were telling me that the comp in Alexandria* was perfect because it was just as far as DC, but since this is unofficial, I doubt it.

*Wasn't there a comp in alexandria announced? My dad mentioned that he had found one in Alexandria (don't know how) and I remembered hearing about it on here, but now I can't find it either here or on the WCA site. Any information about this that can help me remember what I'm thinking of?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 19, 2012)

Bring your friends guys. This could be fun!


----------



## uvafan (Oct 19, 2012)

I can probably go to this as long as wasianrubiks gives me a ride.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 19, 2012)

Register guys! I am sad looking at 5 people on the list,


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll be providing timers and displays 

Once I get my club sorted we'll be signing up


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 19, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> I'll be providing timers and displays
> 
> Once I get my club sorted we'll be signing up



Sweet. I was laughing picturing felix carrying 10 huge bags on the metro.


----------



## flee135 (Oct 19, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Sweet. I was laughing picturing felix carrying 10 huge bags on the metro.



I'm so glad I won't have to be doing that 

Also I'll see if I can drag any of my cubing buddies here along with me. Can't make any guarantees though.


----------



## ncube (Oct 19, 2012)

And I'll try to get a few from Blair's cube club to sign up.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 19, 2012)

Can't go, sorry y'all


----------



## Bob (Oct 19, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Prob not. My parents were telling me that the comp in Alexandria* was perfect because it was just as far as DC, but since this is unofficial, I doubt it.
> 
> *Wasn't there a comp in alexandria announced? My dad mentioned that he had found one in Alexandria (don't know how) and I remembered hearing about it on here, but now I can't find it either here or on the WCA site. Any information about this that can help me remember what I'm thinking of?



i know of no such competition


----------



## ncube (Oct 25, 2012)

So, is this still happening? Not too many people are signed up.


----------



## uvafan (Oct 28, 2012)

Yay, I can definitely go.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 29, 2012)

ncube said:


> So, is this still happening? Not too many people are signed up.



It is happening.


----------



## jonlin (Oct 29, 2012)

ACTUALLY: It's on my birthday so there's a higher chance I can go


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 31, 2012)

Round advancements: 
3x3 Round 2: Top 12
3x3 Final: Top 8
2x2 Final: Top 8

Sorry if you get 9th.. It happens, once I missed 2x2 finals by .07 
4x4 cutoff: 2:30


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 31, 2012)

wasianrubiks said:


> Question - We are paying at the door correct? Also for me (Brandon Richards) I have an extra guest most likely coming, is that alright? ( i put it in the notes for my registration)


Yes competitors pay $10 at the door. This money will be used for Pizza. Don't worry about extra guests. Theres a lot of space.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 31, 2012)

This is important

Food isn't free.. I'm thinking about increasing the price to 10. I sincerely apologize if this is a problem.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 31, 2012)

Will 5x5 be happening?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 31, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Will 5x5 be happening?


It is possible. If we have enough time, it will be done after 4x4. If we decide we have enough time, I'll make an announcement and people can come write their names on a blank scorecard.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 31, 2012)

Do you want me to bring 4 timers or 6? One of them is missing a cable to connect to the display. If you know where I could get a replacement cable that would be helpful


----------



## Skullush (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll be there
I can help with judging/scrambling too


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 31, 2012)

Goals:
2x2 - none
3x3 - sub-15, finals 
4x4 - sub-55, podium
5x5 - sub-2, podium
pyraminx - sub-15


----------



## jonlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Can't go, sorry


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 1, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Do you want me to bring 4 timers or 6? One of them is missing a cable to connect to the display. If you know where I could get a replacement cable that would be helpful



Might as well bring 6. If it is the same cable as the one used to plug a stackmat into a computer, I have one lying around.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 1, 2012)

All the timers and displays are in my living room c:

Turns out I have enough cables for the displays. What's bad is that one of the timers doesn't work. As in, it doesn't turn on and the time display is completely blank (no date or time and the bottom) If someone could lend us a timer to use for the day that'd be great. Also, if someone knows how to fix the broken timer and can do that at the competition it would really help me out since Speedstacks won't send me a new one and they don't sell them anymore. Thanks


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll supply an extra timer.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 2, 2012)

Coming


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 3, 2012)

Lets do this.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 3, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> All the timers and displays are in my living room c:
> 
> Turns out I have enough cables for the displays. What's bad is that one of the timers doesn't work. As in, it doesn't turn on and the time display is completely blank (no date or time and the bottom) If someone could lend us a timer to use for the day that'd be great. Also, if someone knows how to fix the broken timer and can do that at the competition it would really help me out since Speedstacks won't send me a new one and they don't sell them anymore. Thanks



did you replace the battery?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 3, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> did you replace the battery?



Yup. It has a brand new battery. I got a few actually. None of them worked


----------



## Bob (Nov 4, 2012)

How did this go?


----------



## speedcubingman (Nov 4, 2012)

wish i could have came, was is good, who won


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 4, 2012)

Bob said:


> How did this go?



It was a very small competition. 15 people I think. We finished 2 hours early lol



speedcubingman said:


> wish i could have came, was is good, who won


Felix Lee won.
Nat Baylon got 2nd
Henry Cohen got 3rd


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 4, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> It was a very small competition. 15 people I think. We finished 2 hours early lol
> 
> 
> Felix Lee won.
> ...



The only reason I didn't get second was because I used a Rubik's brand, a pyramorphinx, an octagon barrel, and a blindfold throughout the five solves


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 4, 2012)

Winning 4x4 average c:








Ninja Storm said:


> The only reason I didn't get second was because I used a Rubik's brand, a pyramorphinx, an octagon barrel, and a blindfold throughout the five solves



"I forgot to do BLD parity!"
"That's more than just parity..."


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 4, 2012)

In my opinion it ran pretty well. However, if I were to host an official one, I would need another person to help with the results. It was too much to scramble and do results by myself for the most part.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 4, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> In my opinion it ran pretty well. However, if I were to host an official one, I would need another person to help with the results. It was too much to scramble and do results by myself for the most part.



You shouldn't have that problem at a bigger competition. If this comp had 10 more people it would have ran even smoother since we had such a small amount of judges and scramblers.


----------

